# Stealth Speaker Grow



## KozZza69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey so i been working on this for a while now. i designed a grow box out off some old speakers that i have just lying in my basement.







the grow box is the speaker over top of the beer fridge.







the speaker cover is lined with a garbage bag to make it completely light proof. the plants are sitting in rock wool cubes in a planter. the box it complete with a feeding and drainage system, intake and exhaust fans, 2 (soon to be more) modified CFL lights that can easily be adjusted using Velcro.

i know what your thinking, and yes i know its too small. i plan to put some chicken wire at mid height and use the SCROG method of growing for maximum yield.







that is the feeding and drainage system inside the grow box. in the other tall speaker i have put a water reservoir where all the water in pumped into the grow box and drained back into.












the water reservoir is constantly irrigated.


if anyone is interested, more pictures are available.


----------



## Bigol'Bong (Aug 17, 2008)

i would give that set up 2 s's for super sexy


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 17, 2008)

these are my 3 day old sprouts. 2 have sprouted and im not too sure about a third, it may be time to give up hope for that






i also decided to add 2 more 23 W bulbs. they are temporally sitting in rock wool cubes until i find time to run to home depot and get some more Velcro 

this is what it looks like now








i hope that these sprouts don't have the same problem that my last sprout did. i tested my box out with one sprout and it ended up have stunted growth, the leaves turned yellow then eventually crusty and hard and died. the steam was dark purple. i think it must have been some kind of deficiency. has anyone dealt with this problem or have any tips on how to prevent this from happening again? needless to say i decided to throw out that dead sprout and try again. this is my first attempt at growing indoors, but i am experienced with growing outdoors. what kind of nutes should i buy? i dont have any yet.


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Aug 17, 2008)

YO, That is an extremely cool setup!

Props


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 19, 2008)

today i noticed that my larger seedling was starting to show some of the same symptoms of what happened to my test seed. its secondary leaves had started to curl down and felt rougher to the touch. at first i thought it might have been the light getting to the roots and causing the roots to die and the plant to dry up. to fix this i took some electrical tape and put it on the top side of the cubes. i even moved the larger one into a bigger cube because its roots were begging to grow through the bottoms of the cubes. then i placed a CD around it to keep the light off the cubes.






you cant really see the curling up in that picture, my camera is ghetto cuze i lost my good cell phone.

this is my other plant, im gonna wait until it develops a bit more before i move it into its cube






btw thats for the comments Bigol'Bong and ShLuBsTeR
grow on.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 19, 2008)

oh and i forgot to add that i tested my pH today for the first time and it was WAY too high, 7.8! i searched around my house for some pH minus that i thought that we had but all i could find was plus. i also found some flowering nutes, i heard that nutes lower your pH and they do. i only added no more that 7ml to my 5 Gallon reservoir and it brought my pH down to a good 5.5. i think this was my problem the first time around, i was feeding my test seedling water with a high acid content, and caused the leaves to burn, flake up and die. i learned the value of having a good pH and i should probly look into investing into so pH down or atleast some nutes more sensitive to there development.
now i just hope i dont get nute burn


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 19, 2008)

Seems like a lot of faff to then go and use the little low watt bulbs? My amateur guess would be that the pH was wrong before and thats what killed them. I find it hard to believe that all these plants die of nutrient defficiencies when people are using loads of nutes right from seedling, they cant need THAT much. People always seem to jump to that conclusion first - oh no they need nutes lets pour some on and Im sure half the time that makes them worse. Mine are thriving on just soil, no nutes at all yet. Not that youre doing that, Im just ranting, sorry! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 21, 2008)

When i came home this morning from being baked all night, i checked on my plants and WOW did i see a difference! both plant's leaves had grown alot more than i thought they would and they looked healthier than ever. 
I moved the smaller seedling into a larger cube.
I also worked on some MAJOR changes in my growbox design. pictures will be up later tonight about that, im not quite finished yet.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 22, 2008)

grow box is still under construction, sorry for the delay


----------



## 420Matt (Aug 22, 2008)

Im not going to lie, that setup is pretty boss. Not only is it inconspicuous, but its just cool. Your only problems are going to be space, but you know that, and possibly the stench. Why go through so much to seclude your grow, when anyone that knows what pot smells like can easily distinguish what you are doing?


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 22, 2008)

420Matt said:


> Im not going to lie, that setup is pretty boss. Not only is it inconspicuous, but its just cool. Your only problems are going to be space, but you know that, and possibly the stench. Why go through so much to seclude your grow, when anyone that knows what pot smells like can easily distinguish what you are doing?



i figure that i have time to fix the smell problem, i believe i have a carbon air filter somewhere in my home
i even thought about building my own air filter... but i figure im going to have to change it as often as ill have to change filters in the electric one.

hopefully it gets the job done

but for now.... 
thnx for the comment


----------



## sublimed (Aug 22, 2008)

lol, how are you planning on getting the cd's off the plants without damaging them?


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 22, 2008)

i figure ill just leave them on i figure if i can find a way to cover the roots up from light getting to them, then i wont have to move it into a bigger medium.
is this stupid?
by the time they will be that big i will have setup my new feeding line,,,, my last design required too much power to properly run because my pump is small, i thought of a new design that i think will work, and by that time it will be self watering. and no need to expose the roots to light
again... is this a bad idea?
im not sure, i just thought of this now and im higher that planes right now 

 =


----------



## sublimed (Aug 23, 2008)

you do realize that stems grow thicker than the whole in the cd..


----------



## focus.on.the.grow (Aug 23, 2008)

he could easily cut the cd.. it is just plastic lol


----------



## TheDankness (Aug 23, 2008)

If you are looking for advice I would spend less time on making the grow area so covert(cool, but not practical) and more time focusing on the basics. How about reflection? You would be getting A LOT more light out of those cfl's if the interior of your box was white, as opposed to black, which is the worst reflective color on the entire spectrum. It actually is robbing light as it absorbs it and turns it into heat, which will also cause problems. Oh and don't use aluminum I think I read it reflects less than 60% of light(just the color white reflects 90% or more) and also gets hot. You will absolutely need a larger growing medium for you plants to thrive, a small root ball would never support and feed a big scrog canopy. I also do not think putting electrical tape or cd's over your medium is a good idea. Chemicals and marijuana do not mix too well, and that adhesive probably has tons. Make those changes and as long as you can keep the temp down you should grow something worth smoking anyway.


----------



## sublimed (Aug 23, 2008)

yarr, it is definitely one of the best stealth setups i have seen.

Dankness was right, get the interior lined with some matte white paper.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 23, 2008)

what if i spray paint it white? iv been wanting to get some mylar but i dont knoe where to find it? and how much it cost
any ideas on how i could move there plants into a bigger medium then? im thinking like a long rectangular Tupperware container filled with those pebbles for hydro setups.
and i will have working drainage.
what else could you move rock wool into?
and i will just cut the CD's off


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

i would have thrown some subs and tweeters in there instead. bumpin'.

paint the inside white. that black is just sucking up all of your juice. put em in soil. hell, just put em in a hole in the ground outside. the box is almost the exact opposite of a "ideal" grow box. small and black.


----------



## sublimed (Aug 23, 2008)

> what if i spray paint it white? iv been wanting to get some mylar but i dont knoe where to find it? and how much it cost


white spray paint is perfect, just make sure it's matte and not gloss.

and mylar is definitely something worth buying. you can go to a hydro shop or buy it online. 

standard mylar doesn't really cost more than 5$ per square meter.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 23, 2008)

the black is gone as of today, im gonna try n spray paint it white tomorrow

and i dont mind that my box is small, its for my personal homegrown 
and i also grew outdoor this season







this is the most recent photo of my girls
i have 5 plants, all female at my outdoor plot


so i dont think ill be short on the bud


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 23, 2008)

this outdoor grow was also my first grow.


----------



## TheDankness (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey if you're still looking for mylar, its what those survival blankets are made out of, you can get them lots of places namely wal-mart. Also I read in a previous post you shouldn't use high gloss paint, isn't it the opposite? I thought high gloss reflects more light, could be wrong, I've never used paint just white paper and such.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 24, 2008)

so which is better white paint?
matte or gloss?


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 24, 2008)

Flat white paint is what you want. Isn't matte like satin, half gloss and half flat? Either way gloss no, flat yes.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 24, 2008)

ok so we've reestablished the paint issue,,, flat white paint it is
i will for sure get it sometime this week and paint the box.

PLANT UPDATE :

ever since i fixed the pH issue with the water i was feeding it with, the plants look AWESOME!!!
well atleast in my opinion 
and i ditched the CD's ....stopped making sense

plant1...











and plant 2......

















im sorry that my camera is brutal
ill try to borrow one of my friends cameras for future postings


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 24, 2008)

i also took these today at my outdoor plot























the sight of that cola makes my mouth water every time i see it 


i just felt like sharing these pictures in this thread as a little eye candy 
who doesn't like a good weed picture right?


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 24, 2008)

BOX UPDATE

still not where i want it to be sadly, but i did add a 42W CLF in there
but sadly i lost one 23W in the process, and the extra cord was getting annoying too keep the other one it was wired to running.
so its just the 2 23W and the big 42W CFL
all Velcro is installed for future light positions.
still need white paint














ill will attempt to get my feeding line into motion tomorrow.
wish me luck!!!
ill post my results when completed.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 25, 2008)

feeding line was sadly a no-go.
the pump is just too weak.
ill look into finding another one with a little more juice.
i think i'll bike down to walmart and look for white paint and mabee a survival blanket for mylar


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 25, 2008)

some roots are already beginning to show threw the bottom of plant 1
while im at walmart ill try n find a solution for a bigger medium


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 25, 2008)

any ideas on when i should start the 12/12 cycle?


----------



## sublimed (Aug 25, 2008)

can we see a pic of what they look like now?


----------



## PceNluV (Aug 25, 2008)

not lookin too bad there, but like a couple ppl have said, just watch the height, and if i were you idk if id use velcro, becuase what if it comes unhooked and falls on one of your plants or even worse into a little bit of water, which could possibly cause an electrical hazard, these are just some little things that i would be worried with, and the medium but if ya get the hydroton clay pepples along with a tupperwear plastic container and put some holes in the bottom for drainage that would probably work... your outdoor ladies look good man, keep up the good work, ill be stoppin by, keep up the growin bro, stop by my grow if ya need any ideas or anything, soil indoors though, sorry, peace


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 25, 2008)

its funny that u mentioned the Velcro giveing out, it happened today and burned one or plant 2's leaves off when i went to walmart... the damage isn't very bad at all, i wasn't gone too long. the weight of the lights actually yanked the Velcro off the wall
so i just reinforced it with duck tape on every Velcro spot in the box.
no biggie

i pucked up a Tupperware plastic container and some flat white spray paint, i hope to use it later tonight

can u move rockwool into soil? because i think thats what im going to have to do.

plant 1








plant 2....


----------



## sublimed (Aug 25, 2008)

duct tape and velcro.. do yourself a favour and buy something to permanently hold them in place.

and yes, putting the rockwool cube into soil is alright.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 25, 2008)

what would you suggest?


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 25, 2008)

sick little grow. do you plan on flowering in there?



Sublimed- what a sick little wave, what a teaser, ya bastard!


----------



## sublimed (Aug 25, 2008)

hah it's an awesome break, here's a video of it when its absolutely firing:

YouTube - Freak Swell At "M"


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 25, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> sick little grow. do you plan on flowering in there?
> 
> 
> 
> Sublimed- what a sick little wave, what a teaser, ya bastard!



yea, when do you think i should start the 12/12 cycle if im using scrog?


----------



## PceNluV (Aug 26, 2008)

sublimed said:


> duct tape and velcro.. do yourself a favour and buy something to permanently hold them in place.
> 
> and yes, putting the rockwool cube into soil is alright.


yeah dude thats for sure, figure out how to suspend the lights from the top inside of the speaker box somehow but try to make it movable because your plants will grow up, ya might wanna flip the box so it is taller then longer, because then at least they can grow up, a little bit, just some suggestions good luck, peace


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 26, 2008)

alright well i finally painted the inside white, NO MORE BLACK! yay!!! 

check the pics














as for the Velcro and duct tape, i think ill just ride it out
at least until i figure out a good solution

i was originally thinking of having the box horizontal, but i wanted to have more than one plant, and at max i think that all i could have in there is one plant

im also thinking of turning the reservoir speaker into a grow box
and just scratching the whole reservoir idea 



or even have both, just put a piece of wood over top of the bucket and grow one plant at a time


but thats for the future, im not too excited to get the second grow box up and running yet, i lack the money $$$$


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 26, 2008)

sublimed said:


> hah it's an awesome break, here's a video of it when its absolutely firing:
> 
> YouTube - Freak Swell At "M"


 
Ya ya ive seen that crazy swell before. 

that was 3 min 18 seconds of pure pain devistation, and adrenilen, damn i wish i was there. Tahts the crazist most unpredictable shit ive ever seen! Where is this M beach? im pretty sure its cali but where exactly?

Have you ever heard of Wiamea Bay?


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aktPxKhfQHw This is wiamea, my second home.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 26, 2008)

KozZza69 said:


> yea, when do you think i should start the 12/12 cycle if im using scrog?


Ehh no, not yet. You need to actually screen it out before you scrog.


----------



## sublimed (Aug 27, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Ehh no, not yet. You need to actually screen it out before you scrog.


yerr, you vegg into the screen.

my friend just came back from waimea bay.
you are luuucky to live there man.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 27, 2008)

you guys were right about the VElcro, i woke up this morning and the 42W had fallen on plant 1, more damage was taken than in the first first time.
i attempted to re-enforce the lights with twine and 2 screws

im not really too worried about the plants, i have feminized white widow seeds coming in the mail anyday.
i just want my box to be finished a ready to safely grow some decent BUD 

the damaged plant 1






plant 2... makeing a comeback







and the new cfl re-enforcement







i think that with this new re-enforcement , it makes it a tad bit more permanent than it was before. i doubt the velcro will come off now.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 27, 2008)

Ya, well, DID live there. But shit yea those were some of the best times of my life. Hows the break right now? Did he hit up Pipe?

"sublimed





420 TIME
*Stoner*
Join Date: Feb 2008
Location: balls deep.
Posts: 687 
*Gallery: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=38490





























*​*


*





permalink
Quote:
Originally Posted by *MisterMicro*  
_Ehh no, not yet. You need to actually screen it out before you scrog._

yerr, you vegg into the screen.

my friend just came back from waimea bay.
you are luuucky to live there man.






__________________
'we be 'illin, chillin' at Mike E's house, we be smokin' some ganja in praise of Eek A Mouse'


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 27, 2008)

IMPROVED BOX......







lights are now in a permanent position.












that Tupperware container that the plants are sitting on is my new plant medium.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 27, 2008)

i hate to say it but my plants look pathetic.....
but i am very happy with my box now 
i just its just the price you have to pay for perfection
plus those white widow seeds should be here soon,
i bought them 20 seed for 20$ from cannabisseeds.com
some people think that this site is a scam, but i think it's legit
although i haven't received my seeds yet so my option of them may change.

i will be starting a grow journal when the seeeds get here (hopefully)

peace  n love


----------



## SmittyB.. (Aug 27, 2008)

so did you ever get your seeds bro?


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 27, 2008)

not yet man, i expect sometime either this week or next week, because i sent cash

that particular site is from the UK
i sent $20 Canadian cash

im not sure how long to expect it to take .... i dont often send mail.


----------



## KozZza69 (Sep 22, 2013)

Late update. (obviously)

I let this thread die once everything was up and running, but here's some of my archived pics from 2010






That's a single plant, that's been topped and tied down to grow horizontally, I believe I allowed it to veg for longer than usual.







Near harvest








The box was also perfect for preparing for the outdoor season, allowing the seedlings to get stronger well before the last frost.






Obviously these seedlings were stretching for light, but I elevated them to suit thier needs. 

Needless to say this was from 3 years ago and I'v since retired my box, reflecting on this thread it's really been a real treat to re-learn the whole process over and what I was thinking at the time. Thanks rollitup for helping me grow and strengthen my skills in growing and in life, this project really solidified my belief that I can accomplish anything if I put my mind to it.

I just wanted to provide some closer for my previous readers, and hope this project will inspire some other 16 year old kid to use thier mind in a creative way, wither it be growing pot in some obscure fashion or hopefully something of more substance.

Best regards,

KozZza69


----------

